# Need some info on Dyno's ( Robi )



## Venom2u (Nov 8, 2004)

Recently i have been kicking around the idea of buying a Robi dyno.( off of a forum member ) But i have just been informed that they are not sold in the USA any more. Which makes me want to pass on the deal because if i have a problem with it there is no where to send it to be repaired. My question is, is there any company ( other than the OEM ) that repairs dyno's? I just dont like the idea of shipping a dyno all the way around the world to be repaired. 

Is there any other dyno's that will do over 5 volts? I am talking about fly wheel, inertia type of dyno's. As i understand the fantom will only go up to 5 volt. 

Any insight's or experiences would help 

Thanks


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

CS powercheck dyno might work....

Keep in mind, sending stuff to Robitronics isn't bad....its not like they are in the middle of jungle.

Later EddieO


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

A local electronics company repaired mine when the fet's blew, had it back in 2 days.


----------

